# Galveston surf still hot?



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

Is anyone having luck in the surf? It was awesome around Independence Day.


----------



## Pfeil_rm (Jun 23, 2021)

Skunkville on Tuesday.


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

Dang. It's supposed to be pretty flat maybe the rain chased them into the Gulf and now they me back in the bay.


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

PetraTech said:


> Dang. It's supposed to be pretty flat maybe the rain chased them into the Gulf and now they me back in the bay.


Yea so that's not how that works


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

topwatrout1 said:


> Yea so that's not how that works


So how does it work?


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

PetraTech said:


> So how does it work?


For the most part, trout in the surf don't go into the bays and vice versa.


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

Really? That’s interesting.


----------



## clousercaster (Jul 23, 2014)

I am pretty sure there is an article by TPWD in the August edition of Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine that sheds some light on trout movement from bay to surf. Have not read it yet, but will be curious to know what they have observed.


----------

